# New Dietary Supplement Reference Materials Could Be ?Berry? Useful



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New Dietary Supplement Reference Materials Could Be ‘Berry’ Useful ScienceDaily – National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) researchers have developed new certified reference materials for measuring amounts of organic acids in dietary supplements formulated with Vaccinium berries — cranberries, blueberries and bilberries. As described in a recent paper, manufacturers and researchers can use this [...]

*Read More...*


----------

